# Pit bull pup gnaws off baby's toes in Louisiana



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I just saw this in the Houston paper....good grief.... I don't even know what to say. 

Dec. 12, 2006, 1:30AM
Pit bull pup gnaws off baby's toes in Louisiana

Associated Press


BOSSIER CITY, La. — A puppy chewed off four of a baby girl's toes next to her sleeping parents, who were then booked on charges of child desertion and criminal negligence, police said Monday.

Mary Shannon Hansche, 22, and Christopher Wayne Hansche, 26, told police they woke to the baby's cries, found her mangled foot and took her to the hospital early Sunday.

Police said that they were sleeping on a mattress and that the month-old girl was in an infant seat beside them when the 6-week-old pit bull began chewing on her toes.

"They did not see the dog injuring the child," police spokesman Mark Natale said.

The puppy might have been trying to nurse on the toes of the baby, a veterinarian speculated.

"I know that sounds a little far-fetched, but that's the first thing that comes to my mind," Michael Dale said.

The girl underwent surgery Sunday in Shreveport. There was no way to reattach her toes, Natale said.

The puppy had no record of receiving shots and will be quarantined for 10 days while it is checked for rabies, officials said. Natale said he did not know what the animal's fate would be after that.

The child will be placed in a foster home until the case against her parents is settled, officials said.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

wow... what an article. That goes to show that my theory is correct. Don't ban dogs BAN stupid people!!!!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh the lousiana folks, what else can you expect from them... very strange state... and yes I have to agree, stupid people!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

All I can say is HOW STUPID Can People Be......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have argued for a long time it is the people who need the license not the dog. 

Same could be said of people wanting to have kids.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Makes you wonder if they were drunk or high or in some way impaired. I mean, even a month old baby will scream if her toes are being chewed off! How could they have kept on sleeping!

One of my favorite bumper stickers reads "Stupid people shouldn't breed." This is just another example. Poor baby.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor baby and poor pit bulls- who will get blamed for yet another stupid HUMAN error!

Punish the deed, not the breed!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I just can't see a six week old dog as vicious--the puppy was probably about as well fed as the baby---anyone want to bet money how well either was cared for? 

The pit will get the blame of course....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree -- how in the world can you sleep next to an infant that is having it's toes chewed off? They must have been impaired and the baby needs to be taking away. The puppy didn't know any better! Why was the puppy loose and near the baby when they were sleeping? Go figure.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

The poor babies, both human and pup. About 4 blocks from where I live, there was a family that had 2 pitbulls, they weren't the richest folks, they actually made a hole in their house so the dogs could come and go as they pleased, and no it was not a doggie door. Their 2 year old daughter got up really early in the morning, got out with those dogs, and they mauled her to death. It was sad, now pit bulls are banned in our town. That could have been any dog unsupervised with that kid. Can you imagine, a hole in the side of your house? If the dogs can come and go unsupervised so can the kid. Duh.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I spent a night at the Emergency Vet a bit over a year ago with my girlfriend whose gentle Lab mix was mauled by a Pit that dug under the fence to reach her. The poor Lab looked like a patchwork quilt when we brought her home the next day. 

A week or two later, an elderly woman and her dog were killed by three (different) Pits a few blocks away. The owner was found guilty of involuntary manslaughter.
TimesDispatch.com | Indictment issued in pit bull attack
Woman Gets Jail For Pit Bull Attack, Owner Sentenced To Three Years For Dog Killing 82-Year-Old - CBS News

Now, here in Virginia, we're faced with reactive overblown legislation that is going to impact everyone with a dog because some numbskull failed to keep control of her monsters.

The unfortunate truth of it is that Bully breeds attract a lot of morons who think a tough dog will make them look tough. I feel sorry for the vast majority of dog owners with these breeds who are responsible caring pet owners...the morons are ruining it for everyone.


----------



## fuzzbutt (Aug 16, 2006)

I heard that they found out the ferret was at fault and not the dog.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

fuzzbutt said:


> I heard that they found out the ferret was at fault and not the dog.


Seems to me the parents were the ones at fault. Having a weasel and a dog (regardless of breed) at large in a room with an unsupervised infant is just asking for trouble. I know they were supposedly sleeping in the same room...but who on earth sleeps so soundly that they can't hear the screams of a baby being eaten alive?


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

ooooh, this makes my blood boil.

I had a pit bull several years ago... Stinky was my first "baby," and what a baby he was, let me tell ya!!!! He was the sweetest dog I've ever met... and it always upsets me when people talk badly about Pits.

I was so relieved to hear most of you place the blame on the owners/parents and NOT on the dog. b/c usually, it's the other way around...

Where we live, on the Eastern Shore of MD, pits are VERY popular. They're a dime a dozen around here... some of them are here for the wrong reasons, like fighting, etc. but some, like mine, are beloved pets that wouldn't harm a fly.

Unfortunately, we had to get rid of our pit years ago... b/c we moved to a neighborhood that wouldn't allow him. It broke my heart!!!! We took him to my father-in-law, who lived in WV, in hopes that it would be temporary and we could get him back someday. But, someday never came... so we reluctantly took him to the Humane Society there...

I was so used to the popularity of the pits HERE, and knowing that he was the sweetest dog ever, I just took for granted that he would be adopted in a heartbeat.

I found out years later when I visited that same Humane Society, that he was put to sleep b/c noone would adopt him. In that area, pits are NOT so popular and people are scared to death of them. It still breaks me heart... and if I'd known he would meet that end, I would've done anything in my power to get him back!!!!!!!

Anyway, sorry for rambling... pit stories always pull at my heartstrings!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think just about everyone here placed the blame on the people--when you see a 'problem' dog--you know the people are the reason they are that way--no matter the breed. 

I personally don't have a problem with any particular breed--but do think lots of people should not own lots of breeds--if you don't want to work with a powerful, or stubborn type breed--don't get it--just because it makes you look tough--which is why pits are popular here--

I did read a follow up to the case mentioned, and the parents got an almost sickening light punishment. The judge said he thought they had already been punished enough.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

erinw said:


> ooooh, this makes my blood boil.
> 
> I had a pit bull several years ago... Stinky was my first "baby," and what a baby he was, let me tell ya!!!! He was the sweetest dog I've ever met... and it always upsets me when people talk badly about Pits.
> 
> ...


a 6 week old puppy, of any breed, is not vicious. It was playing and chewing, which is what puppies do. The idiot parents should go to jail and never see their child again. People should be spayed and neutered so they can't create more ignorant offspring.

To the poster who "had" to move into a neighborhood who didn't allow them. No, you didn't. You chose to, and your poor dog paid the price with his life. Your FIL didn't "have" to take him to the HS, you chose to let him. I live in WV, and pit bulls rarely make it out of the shelters alive, because there's not enough intelligent people who live here to know how to take care of their animals. I truly truly hate it when I see people giving sob stories about how they "had" to give up their pet because they had to move, had a baby, or that poor fluffy doesn't match your new furniture. These are all poor excuses, and the only ones that are hurt are the animals.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I can just hear the baby getting her toes chewed/sucked off. Can you imagine????


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

fuzzbutt said:


> I heard that they found out the ferret was at fault and not the dog.


I find this hard to believe really. I have three ferrets and while the can bite, it would take them a really long time to eat a single toe, let alone 4 of them. I would image it all happened rather quickly, within 15 minutes or so. This would likley take a ferret an hour or two at the very minimum.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

*agree*



Taz Monkey said:


> To the poster who "had" to move into a neighborhood who didn't allow them. No, you didn't. You chose to, and your poor dog paid the price with his life. Your FIL didn't "have" to take him to the HS, you chose to let him. I live in WV, and pit bulls rarely make it out of the shelters alive, because there's not enough intelligent people who live here to know how to take care of their animals. I truly truly hate it when I see people giving sob stories about how they "had" to give up their pet because they had to move, had a baby, or that poor fluffy doesn't match your new furniture. These are all poor excuses, and the only ones that are hurt are the animals.


 
i Totally agree with you!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome back NJB! (just kidding). I did not realize how old this thread was when I started to read it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That poor child and puppy. I think those parents must have been on drugs or drunk not to hear that baby screaming. Those people need to have their tubes tied and a vasectomy so they cant have anymore children. It is terrible that this happened. It just make me sick.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, that's just awful. The parents had to be totally out of it. They should be shot at dusk.


----------

